# You heard what?!?!



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2009)

In Melbourne there's a paper called the MX, and a section called overheard, where people send in stuff they've overheard around Melbourne. Sometimes they are very hard to believe and they probably just made them up (sometimes).

The idea of this thread is not cube-related overheards, it's fake overheard.

My example: "I hear you get more PLL skips if you use the Japanese colour scheme."

Now post your ridiculous overheards.


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard that mixing Vaseline and wd40 is better than silicone spray.
I also heard that all sub 15 solvers go to sleep with a CAN of JELLY for good luck.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 25, 2009)

i herd u liek mudkipz


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard that there were 5 bolts under this girder (Ratchet and Clank 3 FTW).


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard Nakajima didn't quit.


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard that the 3x3 WR was set by using LBL.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 25, 2009)

i heard that nakaji's secret is CClemon


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 25, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i heard that nakaji's secret is CClemon



How come that never works for me? >.o


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard you just do a formula all over again. >


----------



## fundash (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard someone made a 3x3 out of pure silicone.


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2009)

fundash said:


> I heard someone made a 3x3 out of pure silicone.



I heard that it turned horribly, but cut corners at 48 degrees.


----------



## fundash (Oct 25, 2009)

i heard that your cubes are all ALIVE!!!


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard nothing.


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2009)

BigGreen said:


> I heard nothing.



I heard that hearing nothing heightens your sense of hearing.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard that the 3x3 world record was broken by Hazzelponi Gabot. But because she averaged 2:00, people thought she cheated and they took it down.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard that type Fs detiorate because of Earths oxygen and are best used in space when no oxygen can live. _Space cube?!?!_


----------



## fundash (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard that criss angel solved a cube in 0.000000000000000000000000012847000403403000000 second EXACTLY!

EDIT: It was 1 day, 7 hours, 37 minutes, and 0.000000000000000000000000012847000403403000000 seconds!


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard that Chris Angel can do whatever the hell he wants to. Hes a freakin' magician that float on air, walk on water, make money come out of coffee cups and make cars appear behind sheets. Do you think him getting a time like a suprise? No!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard Erik's 7.08 was filmed and reversed. At least that's what jockeyrox said on the Youtube video. I also heard he solved it with his nose, because his hands were having spasms due to solving a 7x7 in 17.08. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=175411#post175411


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've heard that some people here are frauds.  Jk What I really heard is the Mr. Magorum storebought cubes (it's a storebought, just packaged with the Mr. Magorum Movie thingy) are more consistant than other storeboughts.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard that they where removing the Megaminx from official competition, in favour of mouth solving.


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 25, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I heard that they where removing the Megaminx from official competition, in favour of mouth solving.



lol i knew it would be useful one day =p 
i heard the only move you need to solve a cube is Ri Di R D


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard that a black man is president. How rediculous


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard That obama is osama In disguise
o*B*ama
o*S*ama


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Oct 25, 2009)

I heard my friend michael malice has been doing this for years


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 26, 2009)

i heard that cclemonreliefs constipation. so nakajima has constipation??


----------



## Edward (Oct 26, 2009)

I heard that putting black stickers in place of orange, and only using black cross helps your times.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I heard that a black man is president. How rediculous




*shady eyes* =/


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 26, 2009)

I heard that full zb is over 2000 algs


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 26, 2009)

I heard petrus sucks.


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 26, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that a black man is president. How rediculous
> ...


----------



## piemaster (Oct 26, 2009)

I heard that piemaster has switched methods 7 times and has still not settled


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 26, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I heard petrus sucks.



I heard Roux was great for one hand and big cubes.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Oct 26, 2009)

I heard that Chris Hardwick perfected bld solving a 3x3 WITHOUT memorization.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 26, 2009)

I heard waffle was a PANCKAKE!!!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 26, 2009)

cubeman34 said:


> I heard waffle was a PANCKAKE!!!



"Waffles are like pancakes with tire treads."


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 26, 2009)

I heard that everyone loves N perms.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 26, 2009)

I heard that my friend knew a guy that had a 15x15.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Oct 26, 2009)

I heard that cube4you actually comes out with all of the new puzzles, but there are so much corruption inside their company that the puzzles are made by others first and cube4you doesn't get any credit.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I heard that full zb is over 2000 algs



That's funny, I heard that too.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 26, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that full zb is over 2000 algs
> ...



No, no, no. You guys have it all wrong, I heard that ZBLL is *one hundred million algs!* *Dr. Evil pinky finger to lips move*

;-)

Chris


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...


I heard over 2000 can be *one hundred million algs*. Note the *over.*


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 26, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> I heard over 2000 can be *one hundred million algs*. Note the *over.*



Touché sir. Touché.

;-)

Chris

P.S. I heard that mouth solving is way cooler than megaminx


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > I heard over 2000 can be *one hundred million algs*. Note the *over.*
> ...



I heard adults (don't know how old you are, and it would be rude to guess) shouldn't call 13 year young kids sir. (year young?)

I also heard that 5x5 parity can not be avoided using redux, though this is obviously one of the made up overheards.


----------

